# New Cumberland



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

They finally closed the no. 11 gate on the west va. side thought fishin would be great well it was far from what i expected!!! We fished friday from 6:30am til 3:00pm caught 18 sauger 1 16" walleye 1 channel cat. Saugers were running small! We fished sat from 8:30am til 3:30 pm wind was howling as a matter of fact it was blowing us back upstream. We caught 8 sauger 2 14" walleye 1 channel cat. 1 crappie 1 smallie! I guess that's what i get for going to the river with a preconceived notion! Just when you get cocky the river will humble you!!!!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

What were you using?


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

joebertin said:


> What were you using?


Man we tried everything jig and minnow crank baits dead lining a minnow,trolling, drifting and any thing else we could think of!!!!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

the fish are in deep water right now and have yet to spawn. They are only moving up late in the evening and early morning. and they are not moving as far up as normal due to the extremely low river level below the dam right now. I have never in my life remember seeing the river this low. I have been catching them on a hook and minnow. Casting as far as i can and letting it sit. No jigs, no twisters, just a hook and some sort of sinker. It will be like this until they spawn out. I have caught alot of females in the last couple days still full of eggs


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

lil goose said:


> They finally closed the no. 11 gate on the west va. side thought fishin would be great well it was far from what i expected!!! We fished friday from 6:30am til 3:00pm caught 18 sauger 1 16" walleye 1 channel cat. Saugers were running small! We fished sat from 8:30am til 3:30 pm wind was howling as a matter of fact it was blowing us back upstream. We caught 8 sauger 2 14" walleye 1 channel cat. 1 crappie 1 smallie! I guess that's what i get for going to the river with a preconceived notion! Just when you get cocky the river will humble you!!!!!


Todd, that's a lot to complain about! Ha. I fished from the rocks with a buddy on Monday and got way less fish than that. We got about 5 Sauger (one was a true cigar), 2 walleye (throwbacks), and 3 whites/hybrids. We had a number of fish come off after a few seconds of tug-o'-war. I sharpened all my hooks; don't know what was going on. All fish were released and I had a good time nonetheless.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> Todd, that's a lot to complain about! Ha. I fished from the rocks with a buddy on Monday and got way less fish than that. We got about 5 Sauger (one was a true cigar), 2 walleye (throwbacks), and 3 whites/hybrids. We had a number of fish come off after a few seconds of tug-o'-war. I sharpened all my hooks; don't know what was going on. All fish were released and I had a good time nonetheless.


Yeah you would think the same techniques would work year to year but things do change! I havent been down in a while been going to lake erie catching a bunch of walleye! I have talked to a couple of people who claim they were there on tuesday and did really good i hope to get down on sunday and hope this front coming doesnt mess it up!


----------

